# vacuum engine video



## chizz (Dec 24, 2010)

hi all

i have been working on this vacuum engine and got it running last night and here is the vid, the timing slipped after this vid and do you think i can get it running now. oh well if it was working before i can get the timing again.

just need to make a new burner and do some polishing.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-xP6ZZtKOk[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very well done! Thm:

Rick


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice job, what material did you use for the piston?


IronHorse


----------



## chizz (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks rick

hi ironhorse

i used aluminum bronze for the piston and stainless steel for the cylinder.


----------



## winklmj (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on getting it going. Looks and sounds great.


----------



## NickG (Dec 29, 2010)

Chizz - absolutely brilliant, that runs really well. :bow:


----------



## chizz (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks nick 

really pleased to get it going.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work Chizz. :bow: Thm:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## chizz (Dec 29, 2010)

cheers bob


----------



## dreeves (Dec 29, 2010)

Bob, Great running engine

Dave


----------

